# Traktandum



## melisa

"Das Traktandum Umwelt und nachhaltige Entwicklung umfasste wiederum die Umsetzung der Beschlüsse und Empfehlungen der UNCED, die Konventionen über Desertifikation, Klimaveränderungen... "schrieb Frau Livia Leu von der Schweiz.

No he podido encontrar esa plabra. Espero que me puedan dar una mano.

Mil Gracias!!

Meli


----------



## Whodunit

It's the Swiss word for "*Tagesordnungspunkt*," which could be translated as "*item on the agenda*."


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> It's the Swiss word for "*Tagesordnungspunkt*," which could be translated as "*item on the agenda*."


It's right in LEO, defined as "agenda item".

DWDS has it too

It's certainly a new word for me!

Gaer


----------



## melisa

Ok. thank you!!
=)


----------



## Lykurg

> It's certainly a new word for me!


Mir ist es auch völlig neu...


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> It's certainly a new word for me!
> 
> Gaer


 
Did I say I knew that word before? I just did some research and found what Melisa was looking for.


----------

